
The difference between HTML5 and HTML4 - ayamohammed
https://code95.com/blog/the-difference-between-html5-html4/#.V6I5PutB83E.hackernews
======
FroshKiller
Why is the lang attribute on the HTML element set to en-US when this blog post
appears to be written in Arabic?

